# LED under-gunwale lights--how do i do this?



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

I would really like to install some LED lights under the sides of my flats boat (Mav Mirage II) but I don't know squat about wiring. Where can I learn the basics of how to do something simple like this?

It seems lights are pretty cheap, but there is no preexisting hookup under my gunwales so after putting the lights in place I somehow have to get the wire to the battery I assume, or maybe into the console since power goes there. What is the best way to do this? I could post pictures if it would be helpful but I am just clueless how to do this and not have wires exposed all over the place--it needs to be clean if I do it.

Thanks for the help, I know there are a lot of smart people on here.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.boatwiring.org/category/basic-marine-electrical/


----------



## jms (Apr 21, 2011)

when installing LED's be very carefull - pay attention to the fuse sizes,and the guage size of the lights themselves - some of the cheaper led's have really small guage wires - like 22g - using that size wire and for example a 15a fuse - you could run into problems - especially in long runs,with multiple legs jumping around - i've seen a few problems with melted wires,heard of a bunch too.be sure and purchase a quality product,versus the cheap ones - there's a big difference...


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

thanks for the link and advice. ok, i think i would be able to connect everything safely.

how do i do this cleanly? how do i run the wire into the main hatch? i am leery of drilling holes in my boat lol.


----------

